# اخبار و اعلانات > آگهی‌ها > آگهی های استخدام >  آگهی استخدام شرکت مپصا

## sonyaa

*شرکت مپصا جهت تکمیل کادر IT خود از واجدین شرایط زیر دعوت به همکاری می نماید:*

1- آشنایی کامل با برنامه نویسی تحت وب - ASP.NET و C#‎
2 - آشنایی کامل با اصول طراحی پایگاه داده در Microsoft SQL Server 2008
3 - آشنایی با تکنولوژی های جدید مایکروسافت - WCF و Silverlight 
4 - آشنایی با Microsoft Reporting Service
5 - آشنایی با متدلوژی RUP
6 - داشتن روحیه کار تیمی
7- داشتن حداقل 2 سال سابقه کار مفید و مرتبط

ارسال رزومه به آدرس: masiha1986@gmail.com

----------

